# RIP Terry nutkins



## wayne the pain (Dec 28, 2007)

Grew up watching this guy, how sad :sad:

Wildlife presenter Terry Nutkins dies | Radio Times


----------



## GuardianReptileCourier (May 7, 2011)

megga sad, probably doesnt mean owt to most people, but to all of us around 30 something / 40, we grew up with him and animal magic.


----------

